# Anyone notice with C, you have negative thoughts?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I haven't been on this website in awhile, but what I have found in the past few months is, evertyime I am backed up, I start having negative thoughts. I hate everything. My job, boyfriend etc...And, than when I go, all the negative thoughts go away. I am having a tough time deciding what is real and what isnt. When I'm backed up I also make up my own stories as to what people are thinking - always on the negative.I have read several books, but still can't figure out how to handle this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

beach - YES!! I become VERY insane when constipated. Just happened past two days, and I am unreasonabley angry and full of anxiety. I know the feeling of "am I for real?" when this strikes. I grind my teeth, I refuse to answer the phone, I feel completely ...... This must be a normal reaction when our bowels say poop, but the body won't obey - its a terrible fight for control going on at our expense. I dunno, good topic... the most important aspect of IBS-C?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh My God,I thought it was just me. I always say the Irritable in Irritable Bowel has to do with your mood







I guess it explains the saying "What's up your butt"? When someone is cranky.I feel the same way. After a BM it is like a new lease on life. Not really sure why it is, if it just results out of our own frustration, or if it's those darn Seratonin Receptors. They say we IBS people are more sensitive to pain. Perhaps pain, anger and negative thoughts stem from that too. Hmmm


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i just emailed this to Cordy, privately, but i'm gonna share it here, at the risk of sounding like some treehugging psychobabbler: this is what works for me, pretty consistently (among other things) : when i get backed up, big time C, i leave the bathroom, sit on the floor or a chair somewhere in the house, breathe deep and repeat, over & over, like a mantra: I RELEASE ALL THAT IS UNLIKE LOVE IN ME, I RELEASE ALL THAT IS UNLIKE LOVE IN ME, etc etc, over and over until the urge to go comes, and it usually does. there is a definite relationship between my negativity and how well i feel i've evacuated. after all, **** is ****. and who wants to be full of it? we all talk nicely here about pooping and BMs but after all, we are talking about ****. which is ****ty. altho, i am wondering now if we are allowed to use the S word on this site. maybe i'll be bleeped in cyberspace! good luck to all, g -


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i was bleeped! i knew it! ok, how about the french word, bet that won't get bleeped......MERDE. and more merde. a lovely day to all, g-


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I know for me, when I am all backed up, I don't want to go anywhere or do anything, even on the weekend....I also don't want to even lift a finger to pick up after myself in the house, or get dressed in the morning. I think it's because we're lugging around all that extra weight, and it's old stuff , residues, toxins, and stuff that normally we should be GETTING RID OF! THAT's why we feel so cruddy! answers? i dont' have them...but I am going to TRY to do ghittas idea.


----------



## devotchka (Nov 27, 2001)

I absolutely get into a bad mood. I don't want to go out or do anything, and I think it confuses my friends a little when I just want to sit alone in my room.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

the other thing is, that when I am unable to go, I don't want to eat; i wish I didn't need food at those times because i hate taking in food and not being able to get rid of it-- yuck--


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

IBS-C. Count me in on the bad mood, bad whiney woman IBS-C club.I've gotten so unhappily negative with my IBS -C I make even myself tired of my tendency towards being skeptical about holistic answers that I my self have practiced both as a WHOLE life style and profession.I am a holistic practitioner that has found herself totally not able to reason with the ever ittitable bowel.Now some would say that's just plain ol negative thinking.But try as I do to bliss myself out into another dimension of peace and love and harmony, it just does not seem to work some days.However, considering some of my recent experiences such practices and processes might have kept me from dying.Like the morning I woke up to a horrible impaction and the brilliant doctor told me to give my self a fleet enema with a pulse raising over 114 and elavated BP.Oh yes, I was all prepared and being positive and oh such a good patient and doing what was best to heal my boddy.So, there goes the fleet enema and poof out of no where my thoughts of harmony and bliss were blown away with the hurricaine wind of the feeling of just having had acid injected into my rectum.Yeah, what fun.As I fell to the ground going into shock from the event of the doctor ordered enema, I really did try to think positively but of course my foul temper overroad my bliss and when the doctor went on to tell my husband (over the phone) to do something else insane with MINERAL OIL I spewed out the most venomous foul words and told my husband to get me to the 0!#X!!!!&*****#X!%^*### Hospital.Well by the time I arrived at the hospital I was a screaming mental case.And, that was actually most probably to my benefit because I got taken seriously.After the emergency surgery to remove a wonderful impaction the colon surgeon told my husband that he usually did a bowel resection on something that was as bad as my impaction.I stayed in the hospital 4 days trying to get my body functions going again.Even after the surgery my bowels said no and the urine function was still on strike.So does IBS make us crankey?Well they don't call it irritable for nuthin.It totally makes us crazy and if we didn't have a generalized anxiety disorder before the event of trauma we most certainly come down with that tooonce we have suffered enough pain.To this day, chinese restaurants give me the willies.That's where I had those scrumptios green culinary soy beans for dinner one night and went to the ER thinking I was having a stroke or a heart attack. After the heart stuff came back clear they decided I might be having an anxiety attack. However, after the second doctor arrived to try and figure out my problem it was generally agreed that maybe that yummy soy stuff was the root of the problem.Soy is right up there with peanuts on the scary allergy list.So, try as I might to think positive and not be angry about my bowel condition that has altered my life, there are still some days that I simply embrace the ugly monster of my distress and just sit down with a box of kleenex to weep.My husband often asks if we need to go to the ER or if there's something he can do but really, the answer is; it's probably something I ate and when I finally take a dump I'm sure I'll feel better.And so it goes.Oh by the way, I tried to think of all that wholeness and goodness too before my surgery.Again to no avail.My colon simply NEEDED to be cut away from the ovary it was attached to by massive adhesions and endometriosis.However, on the positive side, maybe all that positive thinking finally led me to the gastroenterologists office who had the brilliant knowlege to finally tell my gynecologist that she needed to go in with a laproscope and find the problem which turned out to be adhesions and a few other choice female disorders.So, maybe sometimes, in a round about way, our positive thoughts really do help and turn our direction to lead us to the right doctors who really do have at least one or two real answers for us. Kamie


----------



## jorel (Mar 13, 2001)

When I first started having IBS-C several years ago, my brain would just go crazy after several days of extreme C. It's like I was having a conversation with another person who was trying to convince me that I needed to quit my job, break up with my girlfriend, move, etc. Granted I'd had similar thoughts before while not having C, but now it was like my mind was constantly shouting at me. Then I'd have some good days and it would go away.Now that I've had IBS-C for a little over 3 years, I've figured out how to control it a little better, but still have problems. The "Evil Jorel" still shows up every now and again during an extreme bout with C. When this happens, I have somewhat of a plan that helps. I've pre-written instructions for myself in a journal, basically reminding myself that this has happened before, and that it will pass. It also reminds me that the thoughts I'm having aren't rational thoughts (thought they may be based on real things happening in my life), and not to make any rash decisions until I return to a more stable state of mind.The last part of the page just reminds me what kinds of things I should and shouldn't eat during the episode to make it easier (sometimes the irrational mind ignores the simple rules during crisis), then also suggests different things I enjoy doing that don't require a lot of thought, like building toy models and listening to The Police in my garage.This is a way for the rational me to help the negative me thru the really difficult bouts.


----------



## TicklishOne (Sep 18, 2002)

This is my 1st time posting something on here, and it feels good to be able to complain about something that everyone on here understands. (My boyfriend tries to be understanding, but he doesn't really know what it's like)I haven't gone to the bathroom in 2 or 3 days now (as per usual) and I told my boyfriend this morning that my goal today is to go to the bathroom! What a life we IBS'ers live. Anyway, hopefully I'm able to go today. I just hate being constipated. Although, I don't know what's worse, being constipated or have diarrhea!Hope I'm not being too graphic about things. I'm not sure what the "protocol" is yet in here. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Lil Lena (Aug 25, 2004)

I totally understand everyone on this topic. I truly thought I was the only one out here that has negative thoughts. For years now, if I am unable to use the toilet all the way, I will have a bad day til the next morning. I don't feel like picking up after myself, going out anywhere, spending time with my husband, I get soooooooo dizzy and have head aches, I feel sluggish and tired, I get negative and think others are thinking negative about me. I am in the massage world and it's soooooooooooooooooo hard to give others a healing touch when I am feeling crappy. People think I am moody and it's because of the IBS. If they only knew. ...... I hate knowing that I can't spend the night out at a friends house if I needed to or go on a road trip. It's gotten so bad that I can't use the toilet in the mornings if someone is around. So, my husband loses sleep everyday because of me. He'll actually go outside at 5 in the morning just so that I can use the bathroom in peace. I have wanted to just curl up in a corner and die sometimes...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if this is specific to constipation.Anything that is uncomfortable or painful is a kind of stress and going into negative thinking is a pretty common (but not very effective) coping mechanism.Look for books on cognitive behavioral therapy as that can help you recognize when you are doing it and help you figure out a different way to deal with the stress. You might not find a specific "when I am constipated I go negative" book, but there are lots of workbooks on how to deal with that sort of negative thinking no matter what causes it. K.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

It is amazing how much my mood is affected by me being able to go to the bathroom or not. Therapy can help, but for me nighttime meditation is the only thing that works. I haven't been doing it for the past 6 months or so, thus my current moodiness. I recommend a relaxation CD such as nature sounds or something by Rivka Simmons. FOR REAL, if you can force yourself to relax for even 10 minutes before bed, it can change your attitude. When I'm tense all over, I imagine that my intestines are tense too -- too tense to let go of what they're holding.Also, about not wanting to eat when you have C: it's not that I don't want to eat. My eyes have always been bigger than my stomach -- I loooove to eat big meals and snack! But when you haven't gone to the bathroom in days, your system is full and bloated and there's nowhere for new food to go. When I first got IBS-C and it was really bad, I lost 10 pounds







Does anyone have suggestions for what to eat when you have bad C and feel like your intestines are about to burst? My Dr. recommended nuts because they are calorie-loaded, but I suspect they are making the C worse.


----------



## 20110 (Mar 31, 2007)

Agree 100% with all of you. Very depressing being constipated, especially knowing that everyone around you can just go and have a normal bm without even thinking about it. Not being consumed with just straining a little out every once in a while, like us. Very Depressing.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Me too. Most likely the toxins in you're system.


beach said:


> I haven't been on this website in awhile, but what I have found in the past few months is, evertyime I am backed up, I start having negative thoughts. I hate everything. My job, boyfriend etc...And, than when I go, all the negative thoughts go away. I am having a tough time deciding what is real and what isnt. When I'm backed up I also make up my own stories as to what people are thinking - always on the negative.I have read several books, but still can't figure out how to handle this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

